# The 64 Impala build up journal



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I have been through thick and thin, with this damn Impala. I bought it about 5 years ago, and it was pretty much in the same condition as it is now (same paint, and interior) stock suspension, and engine.
I had some mild frame reinforcing done, with the first 4 pump set-up I installed, later I downgraded to 2 pump. After being around bumper bangers all summer, I decided to take my shit to the next level 

So I bought a fully wrapped frame, from Brent @ Real Customs last summer for about 3 grand with a few extras. (split belly, core charge, and some misc chrome shit I picked up)
I then brought the car, and frame to a local shop, for the R & R work on the chasis, body work, and rear end fabrication. The car was immediately dissasembled as you can see from the pic












Last edited by trudawg at May 14 2004, 08:17 PM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

but thats where one chapter ends and another one begins. The car basicly sat there in the same position for about 6 months, due in *part* to personal & financial things I was going through, And various issues with the shop owner, who later went out of business. 
In order to move my car, I had everything put back together *AS IS* which meant, the body was put back on a RAW frame! No paint, no smoothing, just chrome a-arms, and T-arms bolted up to rusting steel. I never did get a chance to to take a pic of the frame the way it came back from Brent *(FUCKIN BEUTIFUL!!!)*, but here's a few shots with the body on






















Last edited by trudawg at May 14 2004, 08:14 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Here's a pic of the engine, and powerglide sittin on the garage floor, the way it came out 











I took it apart so we could paint the block and heads. I originally painted it silver to match the car, but looked to bland, and the chrome didn't stand out, so I was convinced to either paint it chevy orange or black ....(looks much better orange!!)










Basically the plans for the next few days are as follows: 
Get underbody sandblasted, replace inner and outer D.S. rocker panel. Replace D.S front floor pan, and brace. Replace rear box brace. 
I've been grinding and smoothing most of the obvious welds, and filling with bondo. I plan to paint the underbody with gloss black POR15, and paint the frame with Silver POR15 



Last edited by trudawg at May 14 2004, 08:37 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

here's how it looks with a lil chrome  









I know .....I know .......it needs some chrome headers, but I forgot to mention, I'm pretty much *BROKE!!* lol! If it wasn't for the help I've been gettin from my good friends, this project would still be on the shelf 

Some misc. chrome parts that will be installed. Basically the only things I have to send out to the chrome plater are: Drums, Backing plates, Drive Shaft, rear end, trunk pan and steering componets 











Last edited by trudawg at May 14 2004, 09:22 PM


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

lookin good Ryan! 
I prefer my motors black though, the orange looks so out of place..

as for the exhaust manifolds, I dunno what you coated them with, but I picked up a can of POR-15 factory manifold grey paint, and it looks really good, and wont burn off either, like most exhaust paints... The only catch is that it needs to be baked on, and you dont want to do it in the house..

Have you seen the POR silver yet? If not, heres a pic of what it looks like.. oh, this isnt my frame, but it is very similar...
(I wonder who it belongs to!?!?)


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Last edited by trudawg at Jul 9 2004, 02:57 PM


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 15 2004, 12:57 AM
> *lookin good Ryan!
> I prefer my motors black though, the orange looks so out of place..
> 
> ...


i know that frame......

and the ride is lookin good tru 



Last edited by Chris at May 15 2004, 01:11 AM


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

RYAN ITS LOOKIN GOOD AS FUCK. JUST MY OPINION IF YOUR PAINTING THE BELLY GLOSS BLACK WITH THE SILVER FRAME JUST REPAINT THE BLOCK GLOSS ENGINE PAINT BLACK IT WILL MATCH 100000500000 TIMES BETTER. BESIDES THAT ITS COMING OUT REAL NICE


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The ride is sweet. Hell, you've put out 2 other cars too so don't think you ain't making progress homie! Both the 64 and the cutty look good! With chrome undies and engine goodies, paint, interior, nice setups, and are all clean underneth. You've achieved alot! Only thing I'd do differently is after going through all of the trouble of cleaning the underobdy do paint it silver instead of gloss black. The chrome will stand out more and brighter colors natrurally look cleaner. But that's just my opinion. Keep us posted!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice Ryan...keep tha pics coming,,,,i need motivation


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i dont like engines painted black i would only do mine chevy orange or the color of the car


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn all my hard work gone down the drain :biggrin: ..................oh well here are some more pics









my frame in primer










I started stripping the undercoating off. I orignially thought it was going to be hard as motherfucker, but that wasn't the case. I ended up using some paint stripper and it worked good, but then I used a heating gun, and scraper, and that shit was flaking off like dead skin

here's a pic of the underbody, I'm about 1/2 way done with the whole car











Last edited by trudawg at Jul 9 2004, 02:53 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn them pics are huge :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

here's all the shit falling off


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics............


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody notice whats different about these two pics


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

New Headers?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jun 22 2004, 10:57 AM
> *New Headers?*


 yup.......courtesy of ebay $80 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Beautiful work Trudawg! Keep it up man and keep us posted man! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Were your manifolds chrome?????? PM me if you want to sell them...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 22 2004, 01:17 PM
> *Were your manifolds chrome?????? PM me if you want to sell them...*


 naw their painted, but they are for sale though


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jun 22 2004, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jun 22 2004, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Jun 22 2004, 01:17 PM
> *Were your manifolds chrome?????? PM me if you want to sell them...*


naw their painted, but they are for sale though[/b][/quote]
How much?????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 22 2004, 01:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jun 22 2004, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?????[/b][/quote]
make me an offer :biggrin: 
I've got two sets


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jun 22 2004, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jun 22 2004, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BalleronaBudget_@Jun 22 2004, 10:57 AM
> *New Headers?*


yup.......courtesy of ebay $80 shipped :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
good luck with those, let me know how they fit..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Jun 22 2004, 07:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Jun 22 2004, 07:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with those, let me know how they fit..[/b][/quote]
.............yea there a little close around the motor mounts, but we'll see how they turn out


-I've been scraping my ass off, getting the underbody clean. I got all the undercoating off, except in the wheel wells, that shit is like 1/2 inch thick :uh: ........I'm going to have to wait till I can get a bunch of people over here so we can tip the car on its side.
Only thing holding me up on the frame is paint and chrome $$$


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jun 23 2004, 07:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jun 23 2004, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.............yea there a little close around the motor mounts, but we'll see how they turn out
[/b][/quote]
Hey Tru... when you put the engine in if the headers are too close to the back of the crossmember for you to get the exhaust to hook up..... you can hook a come-a-long into the bottom of them and tweek them towards the back a little to give you the extra clearance you may need.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't forget to weld your motor mounts before painting the frame Ryan. :biggrin:  Looking good, and undercoating sucks. :angry:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 22 2004, 09:40 AM
> *Anybody notice whats different about these two pics
> 
> 
> ...


 nice but you know what would finnish that engine off
http://expressauto.zoovy.com/product/SPC8818


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Polyurathane body mounts........where can I get them????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2004, 09:57 AM
> *Polyurathane body mounts........where can I get them????*


 yea I need some of them myself :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jun 24 2004, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jun 24 2004, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2004, 09:57 AM
> *Polyurathane body mounts........where can I get them????*


yea I need some of them myself :dunno:[/b][/quote]
I'll PM you if I hear anything, please keep me posted if you hear anything..


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Motor is looking damn good Ryan  



Let us know how those headers hold up. I was gonna get a set like them but was scaired that the chrome would flake off too easy. I ended up getting a $135 set of ceramic coated shorties off ebay. I'll let you know how they work out for reference


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Last edited by trudawg at Jun 30 2004, 02:20 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

got my belly all scraped off........just waiting for some help to flip this rotissirie on its side so I can power wash the rear wheel wells


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL IS THAT A DONUT UNDER THERE??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

got all my suspension taken apart. The front shit is off to the plater. I think I may just paint the rear end the color of the frame for now


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thought your front was alread chromed? Oh well, I really look forward to seeing the ride homie!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 30 2004, 10:26 PM
> *Thought your front was alread chromed? Oh well, I really look forward to seeing the ride homie!*


 it is.....I'm just doing the steering linkage, pistion, shaft, front backing plates, and drums


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey on those shorty headers man i dont know whats up. but when i overhauled my 350 i could not get them to fit. it lacked about 3/4 inch and they would hit the frame, wouldnt mount up. ive seen X frames with them and i know i was putting them on correctly. but that shit just wouldnt mount up. maybe i had a reject set? i got them off of ebay. they were chrome plated , not ceramic.....initially i had black ones same exact thing but black that worked fine, i wanted to get chrome and they wouldnt mount up..........so now im stuck with black again


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

you need to put a come-a-long on them and persuade them to where they need to be!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 7 2004, 08:53 PM
> *you need to put a come-a-long on them and persuade them to where they need to be! *


 ...yea thats what JasonJ suggeted.





















Finally got my project off the ground so to speak,
laid down some more primer and sanded the best I could. The grinds won't be perfect.......but fuck it...I want you know my frame is fully wrapped!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sprayin a coat of base!! Good looking to lowridin78sabre for coming by and spraying the frame  I have finally decided to stick with silver!! 
-The frame will be silver, with a shitload of flakes, and the body, & underbody will be silver as well.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

No clear yet


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

AWESOME!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good.........more pics, more pics....


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 7 2004, 08:07 PM
> *No clear yet
> 
> 
> ...


 TIGHT HOMIE!!!


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

Its looking good Ryan.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

I BOUGHT THOSE HEADERS FOR MY 283 AND THEY HIT THE SPARK PLUGS, I THINK IT WAS THE LAST PLUG ON THE PASS SIDE!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 8 2004, 08:01 AM
> *I BOUGHT THOSE HEADERS FOR MY 283 AND THEY HIT THE SPARK PLUGS, I THINK IT WAS THE LAST PLUG ON THE PASS SIDE!*


 GET SHORTY PLUG'S ANY PERFORMANCE SHOP WILL SELL THEM!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 7 2004, 10:07 PM
> *No clear yet
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

today was a nice ass day..........and I didn't get shit done :biggrin: I took the bike out riding w/ a bunch of fella's all day.
hopefully I'll get the clear and flake shot tomorrow


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah I wanna see pics of the car coming together.. all I did today was work on my yard, put in a new basketball rim, and almost got my ass beat... lol Keep it up bruh!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

no clear yet.........but I got a second coat of base on, cuz we were running a little thin last time. I got all the nooks and crannys real good along with some misc. shit like gear box, steering pump etc

*GOOD LOOKIN TO DAN A.K.A Lwrdr83lds for the chrome hook-up(3 day turn-a-round)*
I'll post pics of the chrome plating later


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

got a little carried away w/ the flake :uh: :biggrin: 









still has another coat of clear, and thats all she wrote for the frame. Nothing too fancy just a clean reinforced painted frame. Along w/ a clean painted underbelly will make a for a nice street car  I wish I had the dough to go all out, with patterns and pinstriping, but i'm a *B*aller *O*n a *B*udget


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love the flake.. alot of people think an assload of flake is tacky but I love it.. And that's the bottom of the car? I wanna see the top when it's done! :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 9 2004, 02:48 PM
> *got a little carried away w/ the flake :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 LOL! Is there such a thing?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

pics don't do it any justice w/o the sun :biggrin: ......i just wetsanded it, and I think I'm done, its pretty smooth, and i keep reminding myself that its just a frame, and you won't be able to see 90 percent of it. I'll try and get it pulled out of the garage for a better pic (posted in paint & body too)


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

That frame is a bad mother fu$ka!

you got it at real customs right? If so, how long did he take to get it done for you? I am really contemplating going that route.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WashPaChris 64_@Jul 12 2004, 04:36 PM
> *That frame is a bad mother fu$ka!
> 
> you got it at real customs right? If so, how long did he take to get it done for you? I am really contemplating going that route.*


 he usually takes about 2 weeks to do a frame. Its a wise investment, he comes higly reccomened


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Lookin shaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrppppp! :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

tru did you want to run straight home from that picnic and start on the impala ?1

i know i did but then i remembered i was lazy .... :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 12 2004, 09:40 PM
> *tru did you want to run straight home from that picnic and start on the impala ?1
> 
> i know i did but then i remembered i was lazy .... :0*


 .....just wanted to get home at a decent hour





















.....and work on the Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

gonna have it ready for your show next month?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 13 2004, 03:43 PM
> *gonna have it ready for your show next month?*


 maybe I'll just bring out a rolling chaisis with the engine/trans mounted............but they're aint no way I'll have it ready in time. I STILL NEED A BODY MAN!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

my boy Ramon helping me out with some rubbing and buffing on the frame










getting the other side that was on the bottom..........got it looking like glass again  











outside the garage


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

bolted up a lil chrome to see how it looks.....................and I think I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

looks awesome. gonna have chrome rear too?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Jul 14 2004, 10:26 AM
> *looks awesome. gonna have chrome rear too?*


 naw...not this time around, I'm just going to paint it. All the rear Trailing arms are chrome plated though


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

looks good homie, keep it up!


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

Inspiring work Tru!

I can't wait to get mine off off the frame. Did you get your uppers and lowers from Real Customs too?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 14 2004, 10:10 AM
> *ttt*


 Sup Dawg,
Who's does that 3 day turnaround on chrome holla at me.
Steve


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Frame looks good!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jul 14 2004, 04:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jul 14 2004, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hopper_ali_@Jul 14 2004, 10:26 AM
> *looks awesome. gonna have chrome rear too?*


naw...not this time around, I'm just going to paint it. All the rear Trailing arms are chrome plated though [/b][/quote]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WashPaChris 64_@Jul 15 2004, 07:30 AM
> *Inspiring work Tru!
> 
> I can't wait to get mine off off the frame. Did you get your uppers and lowers from Real Customs too?*


 naw them are my old a-arms.........I couldn't afford any new arms from Brent :biggrin: 

Steve............PM lwrdr83lds on this site, he's real cool with the chrome dude, and can get u a better deal than I could

Thanks for the props guys!...............it means more to me than you think


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 13 2004, 08:11 PM
> *bolted up a lil chrome to see how it looks.....................and I think I like it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 GREAT PIC!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

damn ryan, your frame is lookin hella nice bro, makes me wanna get back to work on mine


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Wish mine was like that........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 15 2004, 02:16 PM
> *Wish mine was like that........*


 it can be with a little elbow grease :biggrin: 



ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Did you wrap the front, back, and bottom of the crossmember??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2004, 11:14 AM
> *Did you wrap the front, back, and bottom of the crossmember??*


 naw.....I bought the frame wrapped already


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Lookin sweeeeeeet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

nice work !!! :biggrin: who did the the lowers ? it dont look wrapped all the way around? is it 1/4 or 3/16?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 20 2004, 10:03 PM
> *it dont look wrapped all the way around?*


 I guess I could consider that a compliment (superb grinding skillz):biggrin: 


My buddy Frans did the control arms for me about 2 years ago. .......and yes the whole frame is wrapped in 3/16th's.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice Ryan!!  im jealous


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Finally got my damn chrome back form the chrome plater. (I've been broke!!)
but anyway, I'm gettin ready to put in some major work over the next couple of days. I hope to have a rolling chasis within a week!

Does anyone have a pic of an X frame front steering setup? I forgot how everything bolted up :=(


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 11 2004, 11:03 AM
> *Finally got my damn chrome back form the chrome plater. (I've been broke!!)
> but anyway, I'm gettin ready to put in some major work over the next couple of days. I hope to have a rolling chasis within a week!
> 
> ...


I'm sure Dan has some of his front end but if not I'll take some pics for you, just PM me!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

of course I have pics, Im a friggin Japanese tourist for christ's sake.

What cha need Tru, the box, cylinder, etc?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

just a couple shots of the front steering lingkage, and gearbox


thanks


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks Dan, that helped out alot!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

what brand headers are all yall using? are these decent? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33617


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 12 2004, 06:29 PM
> *what brand headers are all yall using? are these decent? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33617
> [snapback]2129060[/snapback]​*



thats what I got, they look great in person! 

but they may not clear my power steering box  I'll have to wait to see


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

...yea the jury is still out on those headers! We'll see what happens. I may end up puttin a LT1 in my shit, if I get this hookup


Lowridin78sabre is on his way over, to help out, we gonna get all the suspension bolted up today!!..........Fuck this shit....I'm bout to get my shit on the road!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 17 2004, 03:50 PM
> *...yea the jury is still out on those headers! We'll see what happens. I may end up puttin a LT1 in my shit, if I get this hookup
> Lowridin78sabre is on his way over, to help out, we gonna get all the suspension bolted up today!!..........Fuck this shit....I'm bout to get my shit on the road!!!
> [snapback]2142599[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

here's a pic of the shit I got back from the chrome plater. 
-I got all that done plus more for 350

fly wheel cover
steering shaft
steering center link
idler arm
2 front drums
rear banana bar
banana bar bracket
power steering pulley
front backing plates
reverse deep cups
reverse top cups
Hood latch
latch assembley


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

coming along nicely.
make sure to keep us updated


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Hey homie, hook it up with a number for the chrome platers, I would like to get some shit done if its that cheap! By the way, its looking damn good!


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

How much did all of that chrome cost! great pics


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 17 2004, 07:31 PM
> *How much did all of that chrome cost! great pics
> [snapback]2143438[/snapback]​*





1 meellion dollars :burn: 


naw it was $350 like I said earlier.

The plater is Hajar plating in Romulus MI, if you want to look up the #


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 17 2004, 06:13 PM
> *Hey homie, hook it up with a number for the chrome platers, I would like to get some shit done if its that cheap!  By the way, its looking damn good!
> [snapback]2143335[/snapback]​*



yea you definately need a lil lotion on that nice ass wrapped frame you got :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2004, 04:05 PM
> *yea you definately need a lil lotion on that nice ass wrapped frame you got :biggrin:
> [snapback]2145147[/snapback]​*


Tell me about it  , your shits looking real nice homie, can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

tru do they do out of state orders?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Aug 18 2004, 12:36 PM
> *tru do they do out of state orders?
> [snapback]2145773[/snapback]​*


I don't see why not
:dunno: 


plus I'm even cool enough to have you ship your shit to me and I'll drop them off  :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2004, 10:03 PM
> *I don't see why not
> :dunno:
> plus I'm even cool enough to have you ship your shit to me and I'll drop them off   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2147414[/snapback]​*



ya, but will you pay for it too? :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

.ummmm










NO! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2004, 08:03 PM
> *I don't see why not
> :dunno:
> plus I'm even cool enough to have you ship your shit to me and I'll drop them off   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2147414[/snapback]​*



cool, good looking out bro


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

after spending over $35 on grade 8 bolts......I was finally ready to start bolting my shit back together.
I got the front all bolted back together. As for the rear, I haven't gotten to that yet, but its only like 3 bolts holding it together. I debating on what to do about my rear end. Currently it has pitted up chromed rear end, but I think I'm going to grind that shit down and just paint it silver to match the color of the frame


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

why did you keep the drum brakes ryan?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 19 2004, 08:11 PM
> *why did you keep the drum brakes ryan?
> [snapback]2150389[/snapback]​*



cuz I already had some chrome 64 spindles laying around, and I was trying to utilize all that shit


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 20 2004, 12:58 AM
> *cuz I already had some chrome 64 spindles laying around, and I was trying to utilize all that shit
> [snapback]2151033[/snapback]​*


Don't the disc brake conversions use the stock spindles?

I can't imagine how hard it is going to be to stop with them drums, now that you added the weight of the frame wrap. But mine isn't done yet so I am just speculating.

Nice work. That thing looks hot.

Next time I am record shopping in Detroit, I'm going to have to look you up.


Chris


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gawd it looks sick.........

I still have drums too...........and stopping is NO Problem cause I don't drive 90 miles an hour.....I cruse and let the golddiggers count the spokes


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

naw you have to use different spindles to the disc brake conversion. 
....and to be honest I like the extra chrome from the drums. :biggrin:

-Shit is really moving along now. I think I wanna drop the body back on the frame in the next couple of weeks. I won't worry about replacing the floor brace, and inner rocker panel, until the body is back on the frame. Then I'll ship it to the body shop for surgery!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 20 2004, 09:59 AM
> *naw you have to use different spindles to the disc brake conversion.
> ....and to be honest I like the extra chrome from the drums. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



my disc conversion uses the stock spindles!


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

I thought I knew what I was talking about....


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Shit is looking good with all that chrome! Damn, talk about a chrome hookup! I may have to get that number from you and send out another quick order before I finish!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 20 2004, 03:53 PM
> *my disc conversion uses the stock spindles!
> [snapback]2153257[/snapback]​*




aiight I didn't do the conversion cuz I'm cheap............










you happy now! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 20 2004, 09:31 PM
> *aiight I didn't do the conversion cuz I'm cheap............
> you happy now! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2154774[/snapback]​*



cheap, I made my own kit, brackets and all, now whatz your excuse! :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

must be an air bag thing :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 21 2004, 12:44 AM
> *must be an air bag thing :dunno:
> [snapback]2154820[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey Ryan, theres a big lowrider show this coming saturday (28th) in Downtown Cleveland.

If you're bored, you should try to come out!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn dat looks real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 21 2004, 09:24 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey Ryan, theres a big lowrider show this coming saturday (28th) in Downtown Cleveland.
> ...


Theres a big lowrider picnic on Aug.29th in Detroit by Showango
you should try an make it. 
I'f I'm bored I'll probally ride down to Cleaveland


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

did the forums crash or something? :dunno:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

i got drums still too its a bitch to stop even when im going five miles an hour!!! i was told that i could use a-arms from a newer chevy like an 86 caprice, and they would fit the 64 then i could take the brakes off of it and have disc brakes....is this true??
if so i could do it for free!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

finally got to do some work to the ride today :biggrin: 

I got everything bolted up in the rear for now. I need a panhard bar!! I don't know what happened to the stock one  

**question** WHICH WAY DOES THE REAR BANANNA GO!! THERE IS A SMALL INDENT ON 1 END............I NEED TO KNOW DOES THAT INDENT GO TOWARDS THE FRAME OR THE REAR END!!!

....and before I have to hear somebodies mouth:* NO THAT PITTED REAR END IS NOT STAYING*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Now who wants to come over and help me get the engine and tranny mounted tomorrow? :biggrin: 
........shit goes kinda slow when your doing it all by your lonesome


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm in the same boat homie, nobody round here comes over and helps me either. I wish I could tell you how that B-Bar goes but I pulled mine off when I put the 3 link in...

Also, how much do you have the uppers extended??

L8


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

my uppers are only extended 3/4 of an inch. But the belly is split, if that makes a difference


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great work Trudawg! This is truly inspirational!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks for the props!
today I think I'll roll it outside for a few pics in the sunlight, and finally clean my damn garagae!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

wow that's tight as fuck ...keep it up


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 3 2004, 01:54 PM
> *
> [snapback]2191237[/snapback]​*



It looks good as hell 

I know how hard it is to get the flake in the pictures, my frame is the same way. No sun, no flake. I know your frame is flaky as hell because i remember seeing a shot of it in the garage with a light on it....wait till the sun is really out and try to snap a good one for us :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

that frame is SICK, nice job


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

how much did that frame run you ???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 4 2004, 01:52 PM
> *how much did that frame run you ???
> [snapback]2193518[/snapback]​*



$2950


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 4 2004, 01:24 PM
> *$2950
> [snapback]2193713[/snapback]​*



good deal


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,veryvery,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very,very
NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCEEEE!!!!!!

*MOTIVATION* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Lookin GREAT TRUDAWG!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

THANKS FELLA'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good, how long has it been and how much longer are you expecting?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

damn what kinda of money you guys makin?!?! :biggrin: I'm lovin the silver.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2004, 09:02 AM
> *looks good, how long has it been and how much longer are you expecting?
> [snapback]2194943[/snapback]​*



I've lost count, but its been in my back-yard for at least a month and a half. So far everything thats been done, has been by all by myself (Lowridn78sabre helped me out though!)
All I have now to do is tighten every nut and bolt, mount the engine and trans, and put the body back on!! ..........Shouldn't be much longer now
After the body is back on, I'll be shipping it out to the paint shop, to for body work and paint. Hopefully it'll be ready for the Carl Casper show in KY in next Feb


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 5 2004, 10:18 AM
> *I've lost count, but its been in my back-yard for at least a month and a half. So far everything thats been done, has been by all by myself (Lowridn78sabre helped me out though!)
> All I have now to do is tighten every nut and bolt, mount the engine and trans, and put the body back on!! ..........Shouldn't be much longer now
> After the body is back on, I'll be shipping it out to the paint shop, to for body work and paint. Hopefully it'll be ready for the Carl Casper show in KY in next Feb
> [snapback]2195091[/snapback]​*



yeah shit looks good, as far as time goes and when u expecting you have all winter :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 4 2004, 05:13 PM
> *Lookin GREAT TRUDAWG!!!
> [snapback]2193969[/snapback]​*


looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

trying to get it together  ..........I just came across a 64 s.s convertible body, I'm going to look at it tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be putting the convertible body on this frame, and making the hardtop a frame off stock restoration job

I finally went and picked up my motor and trans from Caddy Bob's shop. My goal is to have it mounted by this weekend, so next week we can run the fuel, brake, and trans lines.
Halloween is my deadline :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

looks awesome tru :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope that vert works out...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

llokin tight nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looking great buddy! Yeha if you get the rag body on the frame and get the hardtop as a stocker it'll sell for quite a bit if you have all the parts for it! I know people will pay real money for what seems to be an untouched impala of that year...


But if you do come through for Casper are you hopping or showing? :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 9 2004, 07:56 PM
> *trying to get it together  ..........I just came across a 64 s.s convertible body, I'm going to look at it tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be putting the convertible body on this frame, and making the hardtop a frame off stock restoration job
> 
> I finally went and picked up my motor and trans from Caddy Bob's shop. My goal is to have it mounted by this weekend, so next week we can run the fuel, brake, and trans lines.
> ...


That's great work Trudawg! Truly inspiering!
If you get a convertable body you'll need 2 more body mounts on each side of the frame, it would suck to fuck up that nice paintjob and weld those extras...
Anyway, great work keep us updated!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I am actually doing the same (frame off) restoration to my 63 impala ss vert and was wondering how hard it was to put all the front suspension parts (bushings etc.) back on the frame. How did you remember what goes where and what bolts to use. Maybe this is a stupid question but I just want to be prepared.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

it aint a job for light hearted......I'll tell ya that much!
-but seriously its no big deal, just keep in mind that its just a little "HARD WORK" It also helps a great deal to take pictures of how everything is setup before you dissassemble everything. 
a 63 Impala assembly manual would probally come in handy too, if they make em.

But I swear once I started taking shit apart, it seemed like a whole lot shit to deal with, but I had mental notes of where everything was supposed to be, and in what order


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

It does seem overwhelming at times but if you're going to restore an older vehicle I think this is the only way to do it. I will be taking pics like a tourist though and buying an assembly manual if I can find one. It does seem like it is going to be hard work but it'll be worth it I think. Is the body of the car on the dolly or what. That is something else I am dealing.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt......gotdamit I'm ready to get busy tomorrrow. :guns:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 9 2004, 12:48 PM
> *got a little carried away w/ the flake :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Damn , I wish i didnt have dial up -- I would have read this thread a long time ago -- i could have come over there & did some patterns & that for ya -- Free of Charge !!!!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:  


--- LMK whats up ..... i have to head to GreenBay to pick up a set of rims here & im down to make a road trip ........... I have to install a new air compressor for my Navi tho -- I just burnt it out -- what a pain in the ass....... :uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2004, 06:58 PM
> *I'm in the same boat homie, nobody round here comes over and helps me either. I wish I could tell you how that B-Bar goes but I pulled mine off when I put the 3 link in...
> 
> Also, how much do you have the uppers extended??
> ...



Damn it ......... we will cruize up there too & help you with something when I bring this Celica up there & trade lowlow76 .......... This paint job will be one of the hottest in your region ..... My cars are always HOTTER!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Holy shit .... Lavish is reading this topic too ...... Lav, You on messanger or what ??????? Hit me up then .....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

....yea good help is hard to find :biggrin: .........sometimes I wish I was in a car club so I could make other people work on my shit....lol :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

.....I took somebody's advice and went with black for my engine and trans


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i did my engine in HOK kandy pink w/fuscia flakes over HOK pavo purple....... I think it looks nice....... Everyone tells me pink over purple is gay -- Well , i guess they can say that but, my cars a chick & she likes that shit.................. What can i do about it ...?????


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *.....I took somebody's advice and went with black for my engine and trans
> [snapback]2260425[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good homie!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Ryan, anything new? whats the latest? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 30 2004, 10:41 PM
> *Ryan, anything new? whats the latest? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2462963[/snapback]​*



lol....damn you found this one burried deep faraway in LIL Land :biggrin: 
funny that you ask, cuz I'm finally getting back on track financially, so I'm ready to spend money on the all little shit thats been holding me up.
My immediate plans are to installe the fuel and brake lines, install all the brake hardware, and get a *complete* rolling chasis. Get the body back on for transport to the paint shop where it will be in surgery for the next couple months


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

any new pics


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 9 2004, 01:48 PM
> *got a little carried away w/ the flake :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job Homie! I can't wait till I can post pics of my project this winter.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

did you ever get the vert body??


----------



## G-thang (Nov 5, 2003)

> yo eibarra its James -Justins mate from New Zealand. I'm currently doing my 64 Impala rag frame out an all that, the suspension and everything is simple just put bolts from diferent things in diferent bags and label them, but yeah a manual helps, i put my body on a spare chassis and welded some trailer axles to it so its mobile and up high so I could work under it.
> 
> - nice work TRUDAWG


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

great work more pics!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Since my car has been in peices its been a really hard to finalize my plans to move out of state. So in other words, I have to get my car back together before I can do anything else.
There were a couple of odds and ends that needed to be tied up on the Chassis before it was completely ready to go back under the car. Front brakes, and wheel bearings for one. Motor mounts, and new ball joints...and I was trying to wait and get my rear end rechromed before completely assembling it to the frame, but We'll worry about that later. The most important part is gettin it back together. 
So me and my dad went to work on the front brakes yesterday. 
This is my dad fucking with brakes


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

the one of the left looks like it got ate up by a wheel bearing monster you should look at the spindels to ... looks like its time for a new hub ...maybe a spindle


been there done that


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 30 2004, 01:54 PM
> *the one of the left looks like it got ate up by a wheel bearing monster you should look at the spindels to ... looks like its time for a new hub ...maybe a spindle
> been there done that
> [snapback]2556959[/snapback]​*


yea thats what my dad was sayin......but the problem is I don't think they sell new hubs. I think I have to track some down in a junk yard


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 30 2004, 06:41 PM
> *yea thats what my dad was sayin......but the problem is I don't think they sell new hubs. I think I have to track some down in a junk yard
> [snapback]2557034[/snapback]​*


yup .. last time i did that i was like 150.00 for the spindle and hub ... plus your gonna want new bearings and seals .. 

but your rides looking good dawg!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn I miss my ride! I believe it will be about 3 years since I last drove that car :tears: 
I'll be ready to finish my ride, as soon as I sell my crib......I got a lil' equity in my crib thats been marinating.....and its time to put it to use :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

TTT.....after driving that 63 SS for a couple weeks, it really made me miss driving my 64 :tears: 
As soon as I get back to MI, i'll be doing some monster garage type shit on the 64. It'll be out soon.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

heard that 3 years ago. 



















































sorry had to mess with ya


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

rides lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks....I'm trying to get 20 pages of no updates like Cheeks!



J/K.man....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cool...then let me help you out with this worthless post! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 2 2005, 12:16 PM
> *cool...then let me help you out with this worthless post! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2943810[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt .....for Cheeks aka PantyDropper


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Yo TRUDAWG, tight work homie!!!!!!


----------



## Mr64 (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Trudawg, I thought those gloves your Dad's using were the newest Mechanix gloves out, but then again, I think he's just trying to stay warm. How cold is it there? Mad props to your Dad for helping you out.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Where is this 4 at?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ypsi


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I remember it was sitting at dirty shop for like a year :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@Apr 3 2005, 03:49 AM
> *
> Hey Trudawg, I thought those gloves your Dad's using were the newest Mechanix gloves out, but then again, I think he's just trying to stay warm. How cold is it there? Mad props to your Dad for helping you out.
> [snapback]2946691[/snapback]​*


lol...He brought home a shitload of those gloves from the Chrysler Plant before he retired :biggrin: 
I'm in Arizona right now, but I hear its warming up in MI ...like 50-60 degree weather


.....yea Dirty hijacked my shit, but I guess you could say it was my fault for not laying down the law 
.....Its a shame when you gotta bring your pistol w/ you to pick up your car :uh:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Is your car going to be put together for this summer? 


inquering minds have to know?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 3 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Is your car going to be put together for this summer?
> inquering minds have to know?
> [snapback]2948887[/snapback]​*



Yes it will be done this summer....I promised myself :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

bring it to az and I'll hop the linc against yah. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

before shot of the engine w/ chevy red









but then i decided to go with black. I want to go with a silver and black scheme
I painted it black last year, but for some reason the paint started chipping off, so I stripped it off this weekend and started over


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

painted it black, and got all the chrome nice and shiny again..from sitting in the garage unattended all winter :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 5 2005, 12:38 AM
> *painted it black, and got all the chrome nice and shiny again..from sitting in the garage unattended all winter :uh:
> [snapback]3225785[/snapback]​*


looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I plan on painting the firewall, and mounting the engine and trans tomorrow and Monday. I really plan on driving my shit this summer!
After hanging out w/ Showango last weekend...and seeing everyone cruising having fun in there lolo's, it got me really motivated to get my shit finished!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

heres a pic of mine .... wondering if i should order two or three armatures .... 

but your is gonna be clean!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

NICE!!

I just got done sanding down my firewall. I had to buy a new paint gun because I lent my gun out, and of course its too much to ask to get it back  .....so I bought another one...just spent my last little bit of dough, and now I need a nipple adapter to plug it into the air hose...LOL. If aint something, its always something else :biggrin: 

But my shit will be out this summer! ....I just hope Caddy Bob, can get me the player price on the paint job...hint..hint


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 5 2005, 02:38 AM
> *painted it black, and got all the chrome nice and shiny again..from sitting in the garage unattended all winter :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


um, thats not how you mount a tire ryan :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 6 2005, 08:55 PM
> *um, thats not how you mount a tire ryan  :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3234044[/snapback]​*



:dunno: :dunno: .....those are my new 4.20's just a lil bit more fucked up than 5.20's


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 3 2005, 11:00 AM
> *I remember it was sitting at dirty shop for like a year :uh:
> [snapback]2947042[/snapback]​*


who's up at Dirty's old shop? I went past there today, and seen a bunch of half painted rides....looked like someone was in there working


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

glad u decided to change the color of the engine block


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont know but fuck him he wrote me a bad check so fuck him and his so called shop


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 7 2005, 05:11 PM
> *glad u decided to change the color of the engine block
> [snapback]3238924[/snapback]​*


stay in your own impala build up punk :biggrin: im on the computer you cant hit me


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

trying to get it together...slowly but surely. I sanded the firewall down best I could, w/o taking everything off. I know some would say I'm half stepping, but I'm not building a show car, just a good quality clean street ride. I'm really hoping to have it on the road by August. I wanna roll in the woodward dream cruise. Its been years since I've done that. Hell it's been years since I last drove it :uh: 
...anway I got the firewall sanded down, and in primer


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

mixed up a lil Isuzsui (sp?) Silver :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

and sprayed it...now I can mount this engine, and move on to bigger and better things


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Bling bling :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 10 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Bling bling :wave:
> [snapback]3255656[/snapback]​*


wussup homie?........Have u done anything w/ the Linc yet? I'll be back out there in November, just waiting to get my crib sold, and finish this litigation  
Find us a spot to rent out....to work on the ride


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice build up  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

....thanks., I'm working with what I got


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looking good. Thought u was gonna put it back stock and sell it. Keep it goin man!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

car looks good


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I swear I'm gettin off my ass, and gettin this car back together :uh: 
....working two jobs, and being a single dad, has had me beat lately, but i'm starting to get some pep back in my step
I'm throwing a "Bring a wrench party" this weekend, hoping to get a lil help w/ the big shit :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

looks good


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 2 2005, 12:35 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro single dad when did this happen ?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 25 2005, 11:08 PM
> *damn bro single dad when did this happen ?
> [snapback]3478795[/snapback]​*


thats what im sayin


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

got the front clip back on for transport. Its getting flatbedded to the paint and body shop tomorrow.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice what color you planning to shoot her?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 5 2005, 08:43 PM~3757917
> *nice what color you planning to shoot her?
> *


Its gonna be the same gm stock silver, except I'm going to go with a black top, black pinstriping, and some black/chrome powdercoated wheels. I know there's one in St. Louis already done up with that theme. But we're far enough apart that it won't hurt too much :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 6 2005, 12:51 AM~3757990
> *Its gonna be the same gm stock silver, except I'm going to go with a black top, black pinstriping, and some black/chrome powdercoated wheels. I know there's one in St. Louis already done up with that theme. But we're far enough apart that it won't hurt too much :biggrin:
> *



you mean the stl individuals drop top?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 6 2005, 11:12 AM~3761519
> *you mean the stl individuals drop top?
> *


naw....I seen a siler hard top w/ a black roof in one of the pics from the individuals/majestics picnic last month


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I think it was this one, but I could be mistaken, cuz I can't see the top, and of course this is a 63 not a 64


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

something like this????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Sep 6 2005, 01:12 PM~3762136
> *something like this????
> *


yea exactly like that :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Sep 6 2005, 12:12 PM~3762136
> *something like this????
> *



I think that is Tomb Raider from Dallas Lowriders. The scheme is tiight, but again a 63. I can't say that I have seen a 64 with that scheme.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That's not the same car with the wrapped frame is it??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yes it is. As a matter of fact I just dropped it off at the paint/body shop today, for the full body karate make-over. All new sheet-metal, body-work, and paint


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 07:04 PM~3778437
> *yes it is. As a matter of fact I just dropped it off at the paint/body shop today, for the full body karate make-over. All new sheet-metal, body-work, and paint
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

I have to double that Damnnn! That 64 is looking .........mmmmmnmm! damn Good.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like the '64 is coming togther nicely! :thumbsup: props.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 12:01 PM~3776101
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Niice! Can't wait to see yours done.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

just got my final write-up from the body shop, and all I have to say is DAMN I GOT THE HOOK UP :0 ...........thanks to the strong arm of Cadillac Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

going to be ready for our show?
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: something like this


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 9 2005, 11:44 PM~3786388
> *going to be ready for our show?
> :biggrin:
> *


technically YES!, but I still need the engine and trans mounted, and get it running. I'm going to worry about the hydros over the winter.

Brent My car will look exactly like that, when its done......so don't be mad :biggrin: 

I'm getting the belly sprayed gloss black, the body silver, and the top, gloss black. I'm still debating on getting some patterns on the top or not


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

pattern it!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2005, 02:35 AM~3796741
> *pattern it!!!
> *


what up man....you driving to Vegas or what? I got half on the gas


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Glad to see this is back on track dawg


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 12 2005, 05:13 PM~3799902
> *Glad to see this is back on track dawg
> *


just had to get my money right man. I went through a real rough spell, but its starting to pay off. I've been working two jobs to get the $$$ to finish my car. Hell I've been w/o a lowrider so long, I think the people I hang with didn't even realize I had a car :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

glad to see the cars is coming together...looking good.....



....last time I seen the car together and rollin' was at a car show at Centerline High School.....( back before I knew ya ) had to been like 4 years ago.

Keep up the good work! Holla if you need a hand :wave:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice ride


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Alot of bondo in this old girl  .....but I anticipated that. It'll be stripped down to bare metal, and everything cut out and replaced


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

coming along. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 20 2005, 04:06 PM~3851745
> *coming along. :biggrin:
> *


first person to finish their ride, the other has to buy em a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

More pics, more pics!! :biggrin: Any progress since? Also... have you got more pics of the interior? Looks good bro, can't WAIT to see this one done!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Its finished at the paint shop. They called me today. I was like WTF? Thats waaay to fast, I'm worried about the work that was done, so I'm going to check it out on Saturday morning


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 29 2005, 10:02 PM~3912794
> *Its finished at the paint shop. They called me today. I was like WTF? Thats waaay to fast, I'm worried about the work that was done, so I'm going to check it out on Saturday morning
> *



HAHAHA IT'S PROBLY SCARING YOU CAUSE IT'S RIGHT ON TIME TRU,WHICH IS UNUSSUAL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 29 2005, 09:12 PM~3912853
> *HAHAHA IT'S PROBLY SCARING YOU CAUSE IT'S RIGHT ON TIME TRU,WHICH IS UNUSSUAL
> *


yea your right....I guess I was expecting paint prison :biggrin: 
now i gotta cough up the rest of my balance and pay em


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 29 2005, 10:02 PM~3912794
> *Its finished at the paint shop. They called me today. I was like WTF? Thats waaay to fast, I'm worried about the work that was done, so I'm going to check it out on Saturday morning
> *


   Take a camera!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 29 2005, 09:57 PM~3913126
> *   Take a camera!!  :thumbsup:
> *



I keep forgetting  .....hell I forgot to tell them to paint the top black :uh: I didnt expect it to painted so fast, so it went back in the booth for a gloss black top. Now I need somone to hook me up w/ some patterns.......hmm :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 3 2005, 11:46 PM~3936928
> *I keep forgetting  .....hell I forgot to tell them to paint the top black :uh: I didnt expect it to painted so fast, so it went back in the booth for a gloss black top. Now I need somone to hook me up w/ some patterns.......hmm :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when you need the number :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll hit you up about it. I want some patterns and silver leaf done on the roof, so I need to know if I should have my striper tape it off first or what.

Here a are few pics from the paint shop. I had to have them redo the top black, cuz they moved soooo fast, and I forgot to tell them I wanted it black. Anyway I was supposed to pick it up today, but some things weren't done that had asked for so I left it there :angry: I told my man over and over again "MONEY IS NO OBJECT", and neither is time. I want my shit done right the first time, so i won't have to bring it back or to another body shop!!!! He was a little pissed, cuz he wanted it out of the way, but oh the fuck well  
.....don't get me wrong I'm satisfied with his work, and quality, but we've had poor communication.
***NOTE*** when your getting your shit worked on, call them maufuckers everyday, and go up there as much as you can, even if you feel like a fucking pest. so what! Its your car and your money!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks nice ryan


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Dusty ass chrome.....and scratched up frame :angry: 
but oh well I anticipated that much. Although I'm not quite sure how to touch up the frame, but I'm sure I'll figre it out


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum I should've keept track of this earlier

lookin damn clean homie !


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 12:49 PM~3993446
> *looks nice ryan
> *


thanks!
......I like the black top better than I thought. I'm going to get the pin-striper to paint the inside of the molding black as well, where its white right now. I got some black barrel, chrome spoke rims coming, and Hopefully I can get it running before the snow hits the ground here in Michigan


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks great so far


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

very sweet lookin!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

silver and black always look nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

i like the patterns on the roof......MACCO.....LOL looks good bro


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks clean but you need to get it outta there B-4 it starts snowing :0 

That paint needs some AZ sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm going to get the pin-striper to paint the inside of the molding black as well, where its white right now. 









HEY IF YOU DO THAT THEN (just a suggestion) YOU SHOULD PAINT THE INNER CHROME PIECE ON THE BACK BLACK TOO you know the one that says cheverlot on it....IT WOULD REALLY SET OFF THAT TOP ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

any new progress pics ryan?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 26 2005, 05:11 AM~4073282
> *any new progress pics ryan?
> *


Its just been sitting in my driveway  I don't have any friends to even help me push it in the garage...LOL
My trip to Vegas and new 22's for my truck hit my pockets, so It'll be a minute before I can get the ball rolling again. I need to run fuel/brake lines, and get the engine and trans mounted. Funny how spending upwards of 3 grand on paint and body work, has un-motivated me :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit try spending 3 grand for paint and body materials and see how unmotivating that is. looking good so far cant wait to finally see it out


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2005, 10:19 PM~4078954
> *shit try spending 3 grand for paint and body materials and see how unmotivating that is. looking good so far cant wait to finally see it out
> *


yea my pockets won't be that deep for some time, but I'm working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 26 2005, 09:28 PM~4078231
> *Its just been sitting in my driveway  I don't have any friends to even help me push it in the garage...LOL
> My trip to Vegas and new 22's for my truck hit my pockets, so It'll be a minute before I can get the ball rolling again. I need to run fuel/brake lines, and get the engine and trans mounted. Funny how spending upwards of 3 grand on paint and body work, has un-motivated me :angry:
> *


Shit... I'm not a mechanic but I can help push a car into a garage. Sounds like a party. The Trudawg "Nice Push" Party :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 10 2005, 11:48 AM~4178140
> *Shit... I'm not a mechanic but I can help push a car into a garage.  Sounds like a party.  The Trudawg "Nice Push" Party  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED THE HELP!!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 26 2005, 08:28 PM~4078231
> *Its just been sitting in my driveway  I don't have any friends to even help me push it in the garage...LOL
> My trip to Vegas and new 22's for my truck hit my pockets, so It'll be a minute before I can get the ball rolling again. I need to run fuel/brake lines, and get the engine and trans mounted. Funny how spending upwards of 3 grand on paint and body work, has un-motivated me :angry:
> *


Its funny how spending nearly 2 years to "complete" your ride then only getting a month or two before winter hits to drive it will un-motivate you :biggrin: Mine's put up for the winter so that I can "finish" it next sprig :biggrin: Well, finish it enough for next summer, then rinse and repeat lol.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

looks good ryam i like the black/silver combo//now some silver leaf would be nice to


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 11 2005, 04:20 PM~4384021
> *looks good ryam i like the black/silver combo//now some silver leaf would be nice to
> *



yea thats the plan, plus some wheels like these, and I think I should be alright


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

lookin good tru


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I aint been working on it, but I've been thinking about it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, those wheels are off the fucking hook!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 2 2006, 01:32 PM~4534247
> *I aint been working on it, but I've been thinking about it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Happy new year Ryan!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 11 2005, 04:35 PM~4384271
> *yea thats the plan, plus some wheels like these, and I think I should be alright
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i want some wheels like that but with caddy emblems


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

oh boy!!!
i might have to step my game up and start a frame off! :uh:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 2 2006, 04:32 PM~4534247
> *I aint been working on it, but I've been thinking about it :biggrin:
> *


Updates? Old/new pics? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah man, what he said !


TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 10 2006, 04:25 PM~4820405
> *yeah man, what he said !
> TTT
> *


I just read this whole thread again, and I must say that I AM A BULLSHITTER!! :biggrin: but I've been going through alot of shit for the past couple of years. For now on I'm not going to say what I"M GOING TO DO, but I'll just post it up when its done.  
BTW, I'm just waiting for my chrome parts, and income tax refund before we move to the next stages


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i love this buildup homie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sweet thread. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trudawg get on it, we need more silver 64s representin


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

lol the coil is flip it out the upper arm  :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 22 2006, 11:04 AM~4900561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trudawg.......Wassup clean ass 64, I got a 63 in the making now too. But what I need is a Lowrider Tag like the one you have on the front of yours, who is selling those now, cause Lowrider discontinued them? Holla at ya boy


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 22 2006, 10:04 AM~4900561
> * lol the coil is flip it out the upper arm   :biggrin:
> *


none of the suspension is really put on permanat. I'm going to unbolt everything, clean it, and bolt it back up with grade 8 bolts  



> *Trudawg.......Wassup clean ass 64, I got a 63 in the making now too. But what I need is a Lowrider Tag like the one you have on the front of yours, who is selling those now, cause Lowrider discontinued them? Holla at ya boy*


I was gonna give it to you, but since they discontinued them, I respectfully decline :biggrin: 

I need some bigger rear coils :angry: I took it off jack stands to roll it out of the garage to wash it, and get it ready to go to the engine shop, and I got the damn jack stuck


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Fuck it I guess I'll post pics of my parts, everyone esle does :biggrin: 
Finally got a respectable rear end. Can you notice the difference from the last one? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I really like that non SS trim. It seems like every 64 done up is an SS.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2006, 06:21 PM~4955416
> *I really like that non SS trim. It seems like every 64 done up is an SS.
> *


I'm going to have the inside of the trim painted black soon. I can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2006, 06:44 PM~4955534
> *I'm going to have the inside of the trim painted black soon. I can't wait to see how it turns out
> *


it's gonna turn out fucking bad ass, thats how..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2006, 05:44 PM~4955534
> *I'm going to have the inside of the trim painted black soon. I can't wait to see how it turns out
> *



YES.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2006, 08:24 AM~4893142
> *I just read this whole thread again, and I must say that I AM A BULLSHITTER!! :biggrin: but I've been going through alot of shit for the past couple of years. For now on I'm not going to say what I"M GOING TO DO, but I'll just post it up when its done.
> BTW, I'm just waiting for my chrome parts, and income tax refund before we move to the next stages
> *


the first step in correcting the problem is admitting to the problem. sorry that was too easy you left yourself open and dont trip it takes alot of people 7 years to build a car:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2006, 04:44 PM~4955534
> *I'm going to have the inside of the trim painted black soon. I can't wait to see how it turns out
> *


I'll take credit for that :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

hey where did my topic go :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

WTF is midget ass Mike doing at your house? lol.
car looking good man!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 9 2006, 10:57 AM~5206828
> *WTF is midget ass Mike doing at your house? lol.
> car looking good man!
> *


lol, he's the assistant manager :biggrin: 




hmmm something is missing here!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm getting ready to mount my engine and tranny myself. But I need a lil help w/ bolts, because I misplaced my bolts and don't feel like hunting them down. 
What size bolts do I need to:
bolt the torqe converter the flywheel?
bolt the tranny to the block?
bolt the motor mounts to engine?
bolt the tranny to the trans mount
I know they're all 3/8ths machine thread, but if anyone has specific lengths that would be hella helpful, instead of me buying a shitload of misc. bolts and guessing


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking pretty damn nice


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 13 2006, 02:02 PM~5235105
> * I misplaced my bolts and don't feel like hunting them down.
> 
> *


well since I just tore all my shit back out give me a day and I'll tell you....lazy


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dayum, I was waitin for some new pics :biggrin: 

the fo looks good ryan!!

Can't say that about my stankin lincoln yet. :nono:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks!

Nothing too major today, just got the engine and tranny bolted up, and the cross member put in. I would have mounted the engine but my boy who was supposed to bring his engine hoist fucking flaked out on me :uh: But it's okay, when maufuckers need my help I'll always be there  (the hoist in the pic is fucked up BTW, or I would have used that one) Big props to Corey AKA KingKreations for helping a brutha out today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

always gotta have that bud light near by LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2006, 05:16 PM~5249140
> *always gotta have that bud light near by LOL! :biggrin:
> *


beer is what motivates me my friend :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

going up


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 19 2006, 09:11 PM~5275251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it at the "right angle"


AHAHAHAHAHHAA, i crack myself up


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 19 2006, 08:58 PM~5275383
> *is it at the "right angle"
> AHAHAHAHAHHAA, i crack myself up
> *


lol.....its all i had, but obviously it was the "right" one


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Nasty :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you'll get the 4th one when its done :roflmao: but for real though fucking good work playah.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

hey Tru..

Looks like you still have your oil filter taped off.... don't forget about that homie.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 21 2006, 05:56 PM~5288487
> *hey Tru..
> 
> Looks like you still have your oil filter taped off.... don't forget about that homie.
> *


I still have to pull the motor back out. I'm just lining up everything to drill the motor mount holes


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 21 2006, 07:31 PM~5288668
> *I still have to pull the motor back out. I'm just lining up everything to drill the motor mount holes
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthTexazHeat (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 14 2004, 06:57 PM~1953198
> *I have been through thick and thin, with this damn Impala. I bought it about 5 years ago, and it was pretty much in the same condition as it is now (same paint, and interior) stock suspension, and engine.
> I had some mild frame reinforcing done, with the first 4 pump set-up I installed, later I downgraded to 2 pump. After being around bumper bangers all summer, I decided to take my shit to the next level
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthTexazHeat_@Apr 22 2006, 04:46 PM~5292950
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 19 2006, 07:10 PM~5275246
> *going up
> *


Looks good!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

more pics, more pics, more pics!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

trudawg

how you been homie any updates


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 06:57 PM~5464837
> *trudawg
> 
> how you been homie any updates
> *


I'm chillen, thanks for asking. I'll post some pics up soon. I got my kit from prohopper coming monday, and tomorrow we're tightening up the batt/pump rack. So I hope to have the setup in this coming week. Won't be long


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

And when is the four gonna be gracing the streets of AZ?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 21 2006, 12:55 AM~5466221
> *And when is the four gonna be gracing the streets of AZ?
> *


hopefully soon, I really wanna get back out there


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 20 2006, 05:45 PM~5465048
> *I'm  chillen, thanks for asking. I'll post some pics up soon. I got my kit from prohopper coming monday, and tomorrow we're tightening up the batt/pump rack. So I hope to have the setup in this coming week. Won't be long
> *


ya any time homie!!!!!THERE WAS SOMETHING YOU SAID THAT MOVED ME ALOT YOU SAID YOU WAS A * SINGAL DAD*TO ME THAT TELLS ME ALOT ABOUT :biggrin: IM 19 I SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITH SCHOOL LAST YEAR BUT IM GRADUATING ON THE 25TH THIS MONTH (YUP THIS THRESDAY)BUT I REALY DIDENT KNOW TO MUCH ABOUT MY DAD BUT HE CALLED ME 2 WEEKS AGO TRYING TO BE THERE FOR ME KNOW :uh: BUT ANYWAS WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY IS THATS GOOD YOUR TAKEING CARE OF YOUR KID MOST GUYS ONLY CARE ABOUT ONE OR TWO THINGS IN LIFE BUT THATS GOOD YOU PUT YOUR LIL GIRL FIRST :biggrin: 

P.S.I ANT TRYING TO BE ALL IN YOUR SHIT BUT I HOPE YOU FIND SOME ONE THAT WILL BE THERE FOR YOU & YOUR LIL GIRL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

OH THATS HIGH SCHOOL IM GRADUATING FROM BIG DAWG


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 21 2006, 01:51 PM~5468082
> *OH THATS HIGH SCHOOL IM GRADUATING FROM BIG DAWG
> *


At least you took the time to do that! My homie just got his G.E.D. and out of the 20-30 people he started out with, only 2 achieved their goal. So much props!!


SORRY RYAN......NOW back to the fo'


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2006, 09:46 PM~5484362
> *At least you took the time to do that! My homie just got his G.E.D. and out of the 20-30 people he started out with, only 2 achieved their goal. So much props!!
> SORRY RYAN......NOW back to the fo'
> *


thanks


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Glad to hear it homie. Don't be so hard on your biological father though. Its never too late to try!
Right now my car is marinating. I'm soo close, yet so far away. I'm basicaly apart of the working poor. I bring home about $600 week from my job but I got about $1800 a month in bills to pay, which don't leave alot left to freak out my ride like I want to. I've been piecing shit together hear and there. Buying shit when I have extra money, but between gas for driving for work, and keeping my kids fed its been rough. I've allways had money since I've been on my own, and it's been really hard getting used to being on a budget. I really need a new job!! But in the telecom field it's pretty damn slow. Shit has really had me depressed especially since I haven't drove my car in 3 years, but knowing I got my priorities right helps me keep going. Sometimes I wish I could just be happy w/ a raggedy g-body w/ grease plated suspension, but I can't so I must suffer w/ no car  
I got twin boys BTW


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 23 2006, 10:27 PM~5484539
> *Glad to hear it homie. Don't be so hard on your biological father though. Its never too late to try!
> Right now my car is marinating. I'm soo close, yet so far away. I'm basicaly apart of the working poor. I bring home about $600 week from my job but I got about $1800 a month in bills to pay, which don't leave alot left to freak out my ride like I want to. I've been piecing shit together hear and there. Buying shit when I have extra money, but between gas for driving for work, and keeping my kids fed its been rough. I've allways had money since I've been on my own, and it's been really hard getting used to being on a budget. I really need a new job!! But in the telecom field it's pretty damn slow. Shit has really had me depressed especially since I haven't drove my car in 3 years, but knowing I got my priorities right helps me keep going. Sometimes I wish I could just be happy w/ a raggedy g-body w/ grease plated suspension, but I can't so I must suffer w/ no car
> I got twin boys BTW
> ...


ya IM trying homie plus my mom says it will be good for me so Ill try to let him be there for me


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that the way the system came or did you just put it together for the pic???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 24 2006, 11:40 PM~5491313
> *Is that the way the system came or did you just put it together for the pic???
> *


yea they just dump that shit in a box


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

man, u have been building this up for a minute, lookin good dawg!!!


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

hey, the build up looks good man, hey i might be interested in taking that TC off your hands, hit me up with some interior pics and whatever is wrong with it, thanks


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 24 2006, 09:41 PM~5491319
> *yea they just dump that shit in a box
> *


thats why you order SHOWTIME



































door handles.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So what's up on the four?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 16 2006, 10:05 PM~5620550
> *So what's up on the four?
> *


slow motion! But I am dropping it off at the mechanic on monday to finish my drive line, new brake, fuel, and trans lines. I've been depressed not being to cruise in an old school since 2003 :0 But perfection takes time (not that my shit is perfect :biggrin: )
I did paint the inside of the trim to match the top and my wheels. Shit took me 3 days to tape all that shit off, paint and clear! I should have just had the pin-striper do it.
I got my kit just marinating in my kitchen....lol But I plan on running two pumps to the rear, and 1 piston to the nose. I got new sounds just chillen. I just need my shit running, and a good 3 day weekend with the homies to get the sounds and hydros going.
Oh I will be riding my shit this year! I hope to have it out for the Chi-Majestics picnic


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll take credit for telling you to do that THANK YOU VERY MUCH! 


Shit looks good Ryan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can dig a silver 64


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 05:56 PM~5696127
> *i can dig a silver 64
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Yes my shit is hella *CLEAN* in case ya'll forgot  It'll be on the road very shortly!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

looks good tru....
What it do???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 4 2006, 12:54 PM~5714028
> *me too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn look at that big ass dog makes that 64 look small


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 4 2006, 11:44 AM~5714326
> *damn look at that big ass dog makes that 64 look small
> *


I was looken at this pic & I thought to my self I hope that leash is not hooked to the grill cuz it looks like that dog could snatch it off & have it draggen down the street behind him like it was nothen :0 

But now we know who helps you pull the 64 down the driveway :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

No doubt, that dawg can drag my big ass down the block!
The 4 is headed to the speed shop tomorrow morning. I've done all I can do. I'm going to let the experts go over the driveline with a fine tooth comb so I can drive my shit
Then comes.....................


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nice to see you working on the ride, wish i had one :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 4 2006, 08:04 PM~5716240
> *nice to see you working on the ride, wish i had one :biggrin:
> *


don't worry homie, you can always work on my shit just like its your own :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i aint working on no ones cars anymore, fuck the crybaby shit. only real paying customers from now on no homeboy hookups. cars looking pretty nice


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 4 2006, 08:35 PM~5716339
> *shit i aint working on no ones cars anymore, fuck the crybaby shit. only real paying customers from now on no homeboy hookups. cars looking pretty nice
> *


thanks but can you give me the homeboy hook-up on a full frame off , and candy, multi-layer pattern paint job :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nope, it seems like everyone i hook up i get fucked and backstabbed by. so i would rather just charge you full price :biggrin: :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its been a long road, but youre almost there! uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stop replying and finish your focker


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

That bitch is lookin good Tru, gives me more motivation to wanna go out and start working on my Caddy again. Since I've started tearing it down, I've kind of stopped working on it, but I have been pretty busy now with my lady working double shifts and having a 2 month old and a 2 year old. Like you, I'm not gonna rush this shit. I wanna put a nice ride out on the road to cruise.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe+Jul 10 2006, 11:12 PM~5750288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember taking shit apart is the easy part  If you let shit go for too long, you get to misplacing and forgetting shit. At least I did anyway. LOL my mechanic is having a helluva time tracking down bolts, but he knows his shit, so it won't be a problem. 
family comes first anyway.........so take your time. I learned that shit the hard way  
Any here are a couple of pics since my topic has been bumped. I hate not seeing pics when looking through buildup posts :biggrin: 

before









to


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tru is not lying about that shit you get all excited and tear your shit down in a couple days saying im gonna do this and that. next thing you know a couple of years down the road, you are like wtf happened to my car and man i know i had more parts than this


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Looks Good Trudawg....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> No doubt, that dawg can drag my big ass down the block!
> The 4 is headed to the speed shop tomorrow morning. I've done all I can do. I'm going to let the experts go over the driveline with a fine tooth comb so I can drive my shit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 14 2006, 10:35 PM~5775554
> *It'll be down here soon, yeah?
> :wave:
> 
> ...


What up homie! Hell I might have to sell it to be able to affrod to move!!! :biggrin: 
Just went to the shop today and gotdamn these white boys don't fuck around!!! They'll be done before I'll have all the money to pay my bill  Guess I'll have to slow em down and deliberately hold off on some parts :biggrin: 
After seeing what they had to go through, I know I would never have finished my car on my own. There were so many brackets and shit missing on the wrapped frame, they had to fabricate alot of shit, cuz I don't have my old frame to refrence or get parts off. Just little bullshit like shift linkage, and throttle linkage. Its like putting a puzzle together without a picture of what its supposed to look like


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 
Don't sell that bad baby till I get to see it in person!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 14 2006, 11:34 PM~5775925
> *:0
> Don't sell that bad baby till I get to see it in person!!! :biggrin:
> *


okay its a deal, then I'll sell it to you :biggrin: 


Damn I need to paint that rusty ass check valve :uh: But you get the idea. I'm just going with two pumps for right now. I may go with a piston to the nose later, but I just wanna get my shit on the road
*P.S. Anybody got a #6 in and #8 out y block to sell me???*


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

shit is lookin hella tight. i can't wait to get started wraping and molding the frame on my 64. looks like you'll be on the road in no time!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5714222
> *Yes my shit is hella CLEAN in case ya'll forgot   It'll be on the road very shortly!!!
> 
> 
> ...


raideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers baby love that color combo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 4 2006, 10:54 AM~5714028
> *me too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


twins or what???? :biggrin: 





tru its coming together real nice and i know what u mean about misplacing bolts its only been a few weeks for me but i can see putting it back together isnt as easy as tearing it apart :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 15 2006, 03:17 PM~5778402
> *
> P.S. Anybody got a #6 in and #8 out y block to sell me???
> 
> *



I don't have one sitting here, but I can get you one made this week. LMK


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I need it!! how much


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got a polished pro hopper one but its #8 going out to 2 #6's. cool to see you made it out yesturday


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 17 2006, 11:52 AM~5787657
> *i got a polished pro hopper one but its #8 going out to 2 #6's. cool to see you made it out yesturday
> *


If I can't get the 2#8 out's I will just buy yours and run a single #8 to the hood and two 6's to front cylinders. Shit after yesterday I'm ready to hop!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no shit if i wasnt so drunk i would have went to the shop and worked but damn


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Coming along smoothly! Just waiting on a Drive Shaft!!!!! (hint hint Caddy Bob!) :biggrin: 
I will be getting a chome carb later, and chrome flex hoses, but it aint looking so bad under there. Its starts and runs. Just need to run the brake lines, and trans cooler lines. 
Oh and did I mention it needs a DRIVE SHAFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

To the Tizzle


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

man iam lovin that 64 butt on the real i got the title ready for my caddy so we can trade 64 for the caddy :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD RYAN..get the biotch on the road fool


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 7 2006, 07:56 AM~5916566
> *LOOKS GOOD RYAN..get the biotch on the road fool
> *


   It's done just waiting on my drive shaft from Cadillac Bob :angry:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wish I had a drive shaft


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 9 2006, 03:54 PM~5934931
> *wish I had a drive shaft
> *


The rear part? I think I have one.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 10 2006, 08:19 AM~5939722
> *The rear part? I think I have one.....
> *


naw I need the center yoke peice! I loaned my shaft out, and it got lost so now I can't drive my car cuz I don't have it :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 10 2006, 08:58 AM~5940097
> *naw I need the center yoke peice! I loaned my shaft out, and it got lost so now I can't drive my car cuz I don't have it :angry:
> *


The splined yoke that slips in the tranny? or the piece that goes from the splined piece to the carrier bearing?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 10 2006, 10:14 AM~5940191
> * splined piece to the carrier bearing?
> *


that piece! It connects from the rear of the carrier bearing to the front of the rear drive shaft! I guess the ones that were ordered weren't the correct spline count


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 10 2006, 09:33 AM~5940299
> *that piece! It connects from the rear of the carrier bearing to the front of the rear drive shaft! I guess the ones that were ordered weren't the correct spline count
> *


So you don't need the splined yoke, just the piece that goes in between it? I might be able to help you..PM me


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

***** SEND THAT CAR TO ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 9 2006, 03:54 PM~5934931
> *wish I had a drive shaft
> *



:biggrin:

I'm 95% sure I have that front piece and rear piece (but stock w/no slip)


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2006, 01:28 PM~5973407
> ****** SEND THAT CAR TO ME!!!!!!!!!
> *


why you dont know what to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Caddi Bob, got me squared away, shouldn't be long. As long as I can pay the bill


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 17 2006, 12:22 PM~5986945
> *Caddi Bob, got me squared away, shouldn't be long. As long as I can pay the bill
> *


For just the driveshaft part? I would've hooked you up! Send it back for a refund :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 17 2006, 01:46 PM~5987134
> *For just the driveshaft part? I would've hooked you up! Send it back for a refund :biggrin:
> *


naw I don't have to pay him, I have to pay the speed shop who finished my car big $$$
thanks anyway homie


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So did you pay the man???? :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 1 2006, 04:34 PM~6088270
> *So did you pay the man???? :biggrin:
> *


he said its for sale :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Sep 2 2006, 03:41 PM~6092887
> *he said its for sale :uh:
> *


Say it aint TRUE  

Keep ya car & finish it do it 4 the kids, heres a little modavation :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 3 2006, 09:50 AM~6095545
> *Say it aint TRUE
> 
> Keep ya car & finish it do it 4 the kids, heres a little modavation :biggrin:
> ...


Everything is for sale  I got two twin boys for sale for the right price :biggrin: j/k
My shit runs and drives!!!!!
I'll be at the Low4life show in Saginaw Sep 16-17

ttt w/ a pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL....I use OMNI too


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Daamn give that dog some food! :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

DAMN...

Tru been feeding that poor dog "purina NO-chow"...lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

just fucking with ya... 

I feed my dog almost constantly but with the amount of exersize he gets he doesnt keep any weight on him.


















Either that or you stopped feeding him so you could finish the impala...j/k


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 11 2006, 08:09 PM~6151780
> *DAMN...
> 
> Tru been feeding that poor dog  "purina NO-chow"...lol
> *


lol...........you know thats funny becuz I feed him constantly but he won't gain weight. I took him to the vet and the vet said stop feeding hime wal-mart brand "Ole Roy" and feed him Iams or Eukanuba
But that shit is like $25 buck a bag :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 11 2006, 10:01 PM~6152143
> *lol...........you know thats funny becuz I feed him constantly but he won't gain weight. I took him to the vet and the vet said stop feeding hime wal-mart brand "Ole Roy" and feed him Iams or Eukanuba
> But that shit is like $25 buck a bag :uh:
> *


Yea that ole roy sucks. I feed my dogs "pet pride", its generic for purina, $8 for 50lbs. My pit looked just like yours when we got her now she is pushing 60lbs.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2006, 09:34 PM~6152356
> *Yea that ole roy sucks. I feed my dogs "pet pride", its generic for purina, $8 for 50lbs. My pit looked just like yours when we got her now she is pushing 60lbs.
> *


damn :0 :0 $8 bucks for a 50lb bag, where in the hell you get that? I heard Ole roy was like 50% saw dust BTW :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 12 2006, 12:17 AM~6153161
> *damn :0  :0 $8 bucks for a 50lb bag, where in the hell you get that? I heard Ole roy was like 50% saw dust BTW :uh:
> *


Kroger, its a grocery,i dont know if you have them up there. I bought the ole roy once and threw the whole bag away. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2006, 11:22 PM~6153202
> *Kroger, its a grocery,i dont know if you have them up there. I bought the ole roy once and threw the whole bag away.  :biggrin:
> *


yea I got Kroger up here. Whats the name of the food?


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 11 2006, 08:01 PM~6152143
> *lol...........you know thats funny becuz I feed him constantly but he won't gain weight. I took him to the vet and the vet said stop feeding hime wal-mart brand "Ole Roy" and feed him Iams or Eukanuba
> But that shit is like $25 buck a bag :uh:
> *



maybe the dog smokes crack or has AIDS


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

at wal mart they have 50lbs bags of purina dog chow.... thats all i have fed my pits in the last 8 years. and everyone of them are healthy, full of energy and muscle............ they run every other day... and eat once a day.... i feed them in the morning, they eat a lil thru the morning, then after about 11 am they dont eat much, my male i have right now is 55lbs at 10 months


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2006, 06:19 PM~6133430
> *Everything is for sale  I got two twin boys for sale for the right price :biggrin: j/k
> My shit runs and drives!!!!!
> I'll be at the Low4life show in Saginaw Sep 16-17
> ...


Those all your kids tru??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2006, 02:37 PM~6164589
> *Those all your kids tru??
> *


Hell naw :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

damn.. i feed my dog ol' roy too. Well i just got a little better job so he can eat better... i just gotta find a good food for a good price.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 13 2006, 08:29 PM~6167269
> *damn.. i feed my dog ol' roy too. Well i just got a little better job so he can eat better... i just gotta find a good food for a good price.
> *


Hell yea, the dog will go hungry before my kids will


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I know it aint no big deal, but DAMN! It's done! Last thing left was to run all new brake lines. Bitch stops on a dime now. Every single piece of brake hardware has been replaced besides the master cylinder. I'll post pics of the entire car at the show this weekend, when its cleaned up. I drove it today, and it runs and drives like a champ. I'll do the setup this winter. Right now I'm just glad to have it back on the road. You'd be suprised how much time the little shit took :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 12 2006, 12:42 AM~6153280
> *yea I got Kroger up here. Whats the name of the food?
> *


Pet Pride is the brand. Its in a green bag its exactly the same as purina dog chow just 1/2 the price.

But back to the topic.... glad to see your car on the road. I know its a good fealing after all this time. And yes the little shit does add up to more time and money than all the major stuff.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 15 2006, 11:13 PM~6183116
> * Right now I'm just glad to have it back on the road. You'd be suprised how much time the little shit took :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya min is back on road too for a minute ... plumbing discs. 

was your tire pressure low or you been three wheeling ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

my shit broke at the car show............ended heading home like this








:uh: :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam Tru, what broke on it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

?????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 17 2006, 10:22 PM~6194145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

looks like the studs.... it def pays to get new studs for rev wheels!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 17 2006, 08:24 PM~6194159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need to hook up those bikes homie.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea the studs broke off, after the rubber flange on the steering shaft broke. The wheels cut all the way, while on angle, putting mad pressure on the studs, and the fucking studs broke. But i think my dumb ass only had like 3 lug nuts on anyway. :uh: Oh well, it felt good to have it out at a show anyway!

Yea I know my kids bikes needs some attention, but they're only 7 so we got awhile to work on their shit!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

how was that show tru? i started to go, but didnt have any down passengers.

foe is looking good too


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The car turned out nice. Seems like just yesterday you were painting the frame.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 18 2006, 08:53 AM~6195428
> *how was that show tru? i started to go, but didnt have any down passengers.
> 
> foe is looking good too
> *


The show was not like it used to be, but I had a good time showing my ride for the first time in 3 years


*WTB: 64 Impala Steering Shaft*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 18 2006, 08:53 AM~6195428
> *how was that show tru? i started to go, but didnt have any down passengers.
> 
> foe is looking good too
> *


it was okay. lots of big wheels though

ttt.........need a steering colum


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Not exactly what I was expecting to see!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2006, 07:00 AM~6216322
> *Not exactly what I was expecting to see!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Shit happens. I built the car frame the frame up, so fortunately I'm familiar with each and every peice :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 18 2006, 05:15 PM~6198401
> *: 64 Impala Steering Shaft*[/size]
> [/b]


still need it


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

did u call impala tone


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Sep 25 2006, 09:45 AM~6239316
> *did u call impala tone
> *


naw.......I need a junk yard. If I can't find one, I'll see if he or jimmy has anything


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Fixed


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Misc. pic of the engine bay.............still needs work. Serpintine setup, and chrome flex hoses coming soon


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anyone ever run a serpintine setup out of a late model GM truck like this? I'm thinking about getting this exact same setup and chroming it like this


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 04:51 PM~6242222
> *anyone ever run a serpintine setup out of a late model GM truck like this? I'm thinking about getting this exact same setup and chroming it like this
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a set-up like that on my 84 Coupe, it works great and its cheaper than the aftermarket stuff. I got the serpentine brackets and accesories off a 92 Brougham with a 350, and bolted all the stuff up to my 79 305 block and heads. I put the all the accesories on the brackest first and bolted them on the engine it took all of an hour.
I need a good price on getting it chromed.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

64 came out damn good. i love the o.g. color combination! :cheesy: makes me want to go out to the garage right now and get on it.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

lookin good i can remember when i first saw your car build thread, you made some great progress...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 05:51 PM~6242222
> *anyone ever run a serpintine setup out of a late model GM truck like this? I'm thinking about getting this exact same setup and chroming it like this
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sorry to hear about the wheel issue


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 28 2006, 09:48 PM~6267350
> *ttt
> *


It would probably be a cheaper alternative to the 3000 kits.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 29 2006, 05:58 AM~6269624
> *It would probably be a cheaper alternative to the 3000 kits.
> *


yea I'm gonna go for it. I can't hurt to try. Won't cost shit to chrome everthing


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Car looks tight homie! good shit


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6243074
> *I have a set-up like that on my 84 Coupe, it works great and its cheaper than the aftermarket stuff. I got the serpentine brackets and accesories off a 92 Brougham with a 350, and bolted all the stuff up to my 79 305 block and heads. I put the all the accesories on the brackest first and bolted them on the engine it took all of an hour.
> I need a good price on getting it chromed.
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 29 2006, 08:35 PM~6273647
> *
> *


good shit homie


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

nice work Homie !


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 4 2006, 10:54 AM~5714028
> *me too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMM! Dawg! I didnt know it was like that. I thought you were still working on it. Looks good. See you at the next meeting. :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

tight project !


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 2 2007, 01:09 PM~7157051
> *DAMM! Dawg! I didnt know it was like that. I thought  you were still working on it. Looks good. See you at the next meeting. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: It's sittin in my garage in Litchfield Park. I need a mechanic though, I'm having some issues with the distributor, and charging system
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

:wave: Just saying what up... hope everything is good out in AZ!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

take a pic of the chrome ass man and are the upper a-arms chromed?.....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Can we get some new pictures please? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 7 2007, 04:49 PM~7431124
> *Can we get some new pictures please?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for adding new pictures. That's a good looking '64 Impala. What more are you going to do to it?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 12 2007, 07:18 PM~7463985
> *Thanks for adding new pictures. That's a good looking '64 Impala. What more are you going to do to it?
> *


gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor 
Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 PM~7466557
> *gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor
> Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:
> *



Now you know why I haven drove my BigBody sence Nov. 05 Its like GO HARD OR GO HOME out here. To make it worse theres NO down time so you kinda need a few cars if you wanna stay on the sean. At least you got a Impala, right now Im kinda at a 3-way crossroad (1-Finish my Cutty 2-Start on my BigBody 3-Sell it all & get a Impala :dunno: ) Eather way its all a Money Pit but you cant take it wit you when you go so why not spend it now & ride clean while were still here :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 PM~7466557
> *gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor
> Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:
> *


isnt that what you tore it apart to begin with for? to do everything right the first time? some peoples kids never learn :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Mar 13 2007, 06:32 PM~7471025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My finances slowed up towards the end of the build, and I just wanted to get it back together. But yea thats why I tore it apart in the first place :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 11:57 PM~7466557
> *gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor
> Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:
> *


Are you going with the same color?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 14 2007, 06:24 PM~7478696
> *Are you going with the same color?
> *


I should cuz they're aren't many that color, but NOPE, I really like GM PPG burnt orange, with a tan powder coated frame, and tan patterened and leafed top. Sandle wood interior. Still should be a little different


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I WAS ALWAYS TOLD THE 4.3 BELT SYSTEM WOULD WORK WOULD JUST NEED A REVERSE FLOW WATER PUMP OR SUMTHING


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 15 2007, 01:00 AM~7481684
> *I WAS ALWAYS TOLD THE 4.3 BELT SYSTEM WOULD WORK  WOULD JUST NEED A REVERSE FLOW WATER PUMP OR SUMTHING
> *


yea that shit is tight. I think that's a vortec 350 setup


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 09:57 PM~7466557
> *gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor
> Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:
> *



G-WIZZ :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 15 2007, 12:42 PM~7483859
> *G-WIZZ :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 6 2007, 06:21 PM~7634125
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet ride.........


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u wondered why my town car wasnt done yet, so i wasnt doing thing two months after it was "done" :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2007, 07:35 AM~7481583
> *I should cuz they're aren't many that color, but NOPE, I really like GM PPG burnt orange, with a tan powder coated frame, and tan patterened and leafed top.  Sandle wood interior. Still should be a little different
> *


damn, again?!?

sounds like a nice new paint scheme,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 24 2006, 11:42 AM~6234764
> *still need it
> *


got one pm me ...


----------



## swangin_2007 (Apr 23, 2007)

dam dog that shit is clean the paint and the rims brings the car out in its true prime there nothing like a 64 impala hard top but i just wanted to no was it kinda hard finding those peices for that chevy because i just bought me my frist 63 chevy and im siked about building my frist chevy  i had an caddy but i got rid of it but i moved on because i got me a chevy :biggrin: . so if u could hit me up that would be helpful sir u have a nice sunday tru dawg.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

impalas are easy to find parts for. 

heres a couple of places:

CARS Inc
Impala Bob's 
Eckler's

good luck on your new Chevy :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: be sure to make a post up the project forum!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@May 7 2007, 08:54 AM~7849812
> *impalas are easy to find parts for.
> 
> heres a couple of places:
> ...


Yeah REAL easy to get if you have the cash...shit if you get ahold of a frame ANYBODY could just mail order the rest of the car...theres so many impala part stores out there.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

so u decided to keep it? lovein the layitlow banners btw


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 1 2007, 06:43 AM~8021222
> *so u decided to keep it? lovein the layitlow banners btw
> *




I think layitlow should get a plaqueu made. That would be pretty farking spiffy. Get any comps in the mail?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2007, 05:57 AM~7466557
> *gettin ready to tear it all apart and redo the whole car. After going to the LRM show, and seeing how these west coast cats get down, I've decided to step my game up. Getting ready to take the frame back off, sandblast and powder coat, painted belley, new paint, and new interior, and new motor
> Once a money pit.........always a money pit :uh:
> *


Very nice car! Well done build-up!  
I think you should keep it the way it is, buy a cheap one and build another one instead.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 22 2007, 07:11 AM~8846516
> *
> I think you should keep it the way it is, buy a cheap one and build another one instead.
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*Whatch out!!*Niccuh wit a GUN~!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

so when can i airbrush it?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 24 2007, 10:41 PM~8864440
> *so when can i airbrush  it?
> *


wanna do my wheels? :nicoderm:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

well u seen what i did on your display cans.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

After how many LATE, LATE nights getting her ready for the supershow. lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

congrats ryan the 64 looked alot better in vegas


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 9 2007, 11:06 AM~8960208
> *congrats ryan the 64 looked alot better in vegas
> *


Thanks homie, it felt good to represent in Vegas with a back-yard built ride :biggrin: 
I'll post pics up later from the past 30 days. I've been working damn near everynight till 2 and 3 in the morning trying to get ready for the show. There were alot of things that were F'd up on my ride, and I have been neglecting it for quite some time, but we'll get to it later.
Big ups to DeeLoc, and my other homie Derrick for putting in some late ass nights getting ready. Think I went through about 6 cases of 24 packs........lol Shoulda just bought a Keg. Anyway here is the end result. I'll post up some random shots of what we did as well


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Diggin my Gucci Safety glasses.....lol








The holes in the frame for the front cylinders were cut wrong, so I had dig away at it with auger bit on a die grinder......it took awhile but I got it right

The homie Dee puttin in some work


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

repainted the black inside the trim. It was uneven from using to big of tape the first time. A lil Fine line tape did the trick! Also colorsanded, polished, and waxed the paint (notice the difference between the door and the qtr. panel

















getting the trunk ready









Fucking extenstion cord for the welder was like $100 bucks, or $50 to make one so what did we do????









Batts getting ready for a lil paint


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 6 2007, 02:36 PM~8944199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Car looks alsome and those cans have some alsome airbrushin work on em... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2007, 02:10 PM~8960632
> *Thanks homie, it felt good to represent in Vegas with a back-yard built ride :biggrin:
> I'll post pics up later from the past 30 days. I've been working damn near everynight till 2 and 3 in the morning trying to get ready for the show. There were alot of things that were F'd up on my ride, and I have been neglecting it for quite some time, but we'll get to it later.
> Big ups to DeeLoc, and my other homie Derrick for putting in some late ass nights getting ready. Think I went through about 6 cases of 24 packs........lol Shoulda just bought a Keg.  Anyway here is the end result. I'll post up some random shots of what we did as well
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: gotta luv them backyard build's.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

welding a stud in place for the ground cable









painted the wheel wells again

















Nothing went untouched









BEFORE








AFTER









See when my car got transported out here from MI last winter, it arrived covered in salt. I cleaned the outside top half, but neglected the lower half..........and all my midwest cats already know what salt does when left un-attended RUST!!
I power-washed the whole undercarraige, and under belly. Painted the belly black. Here's are my coils that had to get some love. 
Used some rust remover, it took a couple tries, but I got it right


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

old shit out








All New carpet









had the rear seat cover redone, and a new package tray

Before








after









painted the rear trim black to match everything else. I had to tape off each letter in Cheverolet, cuz they're riveted in :angry: 
Also got a new chevy emblem









Didn't like the way the trunk jams were looking so..........taped em off, and painted


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Also whatever reason, and I'm sure somebody knows why East Cost Impala's always seam to crack on the pasenger side where the sail panel is. We ground that down and reapaired it. 









More cracks/rust that needed attention


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

Please PM me how to get the trim off from around the windows. Thank you!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2007, 08:26 AM~8976325
> *Car looks alsome and those cans have some alsome airbrushin work on em...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea the homie Dee threw down on those cans, at about 3 in the mornging!  :cheesy: He's a really talented cat. I seen a couple people snapping pics of just the cans at the show.....lol


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8977822
> *Also whatever reason, and I'm sure somebody knows why East Cost Impala's always seam to crack on the pasenger side where the sail panel is. We ground that down and reapaired it.
> *



I have a west coast car and it has the same crack in the 1/4 panel just under the sail panel. About 1/2 long. WTF?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Oct 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8977858
> *I have a west coast car and it has the same crack in the 1/4 panel just under the sail panel. About 1/2 long. WTF?
> *


fucking thing cracked again after the show :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8977822
> *Also whatever reason, and I'm sure somebody knows why East Cost Impala's always seam to crack on the pasenger side where the sail panel is. We ground that down and reapaired it.
> 
> 
> ...


.........and the end result


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8977857
> *Yea the homie Dee threw down on those cans, at about 3 in the mornging!    :cheesy: He's a really talented cat. I seen a couple people snapping pics of just the cans at the show.....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: The whole car looks alsome man u guys did good job :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 11 2007, 05:25 PM~8980321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate it bro, seen you been busting ass on your shit too :thumbsup: 

more pics cuz I said so! :0 

the setup


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

car looks better than ever Ryan,,,,yall been busy on it,i can tell


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 15 2007, 07:24 PM~9009177
> *car looks better than ever Ryan,,,,yall been busy on it,i can tell
> *


thanks homie I appreciate, we put in some work, and it all paid off at the Vegas show


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I saw this car at the Super Show and didn't realize it was yours.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what no dual antennas and skirts :0


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

Lookin good dawg! I like the black in the trim.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 19 2007, 06:45 PM~9042081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, but we aint done, till we fly you out here for that Detroit Skyline Murial!!!


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

i love the silver / black combo... clean car


----------



## kowboy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good pimpin'. that's a lotta dedication right thurr, lol! u da man dawg!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Looking real good!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks homies! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good Ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2007, 10:29 AM~9114101
> *Looking good Ryan :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. You peep the Fresh shiny new trunk emblem


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

glad you got it together man car looks dope


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 30 2007, 11:00 PM~9119796
> *glad you got it together man car looks dope
> *


thanks, its been a long, long journey, but feels good to have something finally to ride again. 
I'm still going to redo the whole car again....lol :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice car homie.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

turned out really nice good job :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

good job on your 64 came out nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the props!! :thumbsup: 
I took my shit out last night and drove it to the club..........damn I got get some sounds........So I'm not concentrating on every little sound I hear and thinkint "What's that" lol


Go Raiders


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey ryan you lived in detroit, moved to az, and have a raider themed car. whats up with that :0  it is looking good though


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 4 2007, 04:23 PM~9152759
> *hey ryan you lived in detroit, moved to az, and have a raider themed car. whats up with that :0   it is looking good though
> *


LOL......Lions sucked, and AZ Cardinals suck even more. But the Lions have been winning lately huh :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit you got the silver just change all the black to blue lolololol. shit my building is getting painted blue and gold, and my car is blue and silver


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 4 2007, 07:59 PM~9154125
> *shit you got the silver just change all the black to blue lolololol. shit my building is getting painted blue and gold, and my car is blue and silver
> *


Lions lost to the AZ Cardinals..............sup wit dat


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

those wheels tie it all together nice, i like the painted rear trim, i was going to do that to mine, but i cant make up my mind


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 11 2007, 01:56 PM~8977712
> *
> 
> See when my car got transported out here from MI last winter, it arrived covered in salt. I cleaned the outside top half, but neglected the lower half..........and all my midwest cats already know what salt does when left un-attended RUST!!
> ...


next time im going to try those chrome powdercoat coils from CCE, they are nice and suppose to hold up against rust really good, and they are shinny on the inside too :cheesy:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 14 2007, 05:40 AM~9224467
> *next time im going to try those chrome powdercoat coils from CCE, they are nice and suppose to hold up against rust really good, and they are shinny on the inside too :cheesy:
> *


YES If you can get soom it was 11mo. before i got my Coils from cce but thay are bad ass....DERBYCITYDAVE 64 PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 14 2007, 06:55 AM~9224652
> *YES If you can get soom it was 11mo. before i got my Coils from cce but thay are bad ass....DERBYCITYDAVE  64  PROJECT  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Damn those look nice! They're powder coated?, and how much were they?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2007, 10:51 AM~9266375
> *
> *



Pics for those who requested them


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks really nice


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i think i saw it in the lrm readers rides


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have you been driving it?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 25 2007, 11:43 AM~9299993
> *Have you been driving it?
> *


yea I drove it today, after the picnic, and but I try and stay local till I get used to how it rides, plus I don't have any tags and still rollin the Michigan plates that expired 4 years ago lol


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

LOOK'N REAL GOOD TRU DAWG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks Homies! :thumbsup: 
Gotta couple upgrades I'm working on


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice car, i like it


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks real good tru..long way from tha MI days


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 10 2007, 10:49 AM~9417548
> *Thanks Homies! :thumbsup:
> Gotta couple upgrades I'm working on
> *


any murals? :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 24 2007, 06:23 PM~9295133
> *Pics for those who requested them
> 
> 
> ...


car is looking great...Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 16 2007, 07:40 PM~9466690
> *car is looking great...Can't wait to see more pics
> *


thanks  
Just been chillen lately. Waiting on some new bumpers, and replacing all the emblems.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what we gonna do to it for the show in march?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Jan 2 2008, 07:27 PM~9591262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

my question is WHEN YOU GONNA SWANG IT AND WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 4 2008, 06:20 PM~9608922
> *my question is WHEN YOU GONNA SWANG IT AND WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *


I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 24 2007, 04:23 PM~9295133
> *Pics for those who requested them
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!! Im not a Raiders fan, but the car is the shit!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:46 PM~9696220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*very nice friends....the one on the right...* :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2008, 01:26 AM~9698582
> *very nice friends....the one on the right... :thumbsup:
> *


man the ASS on her is sensationable! I'll try and get some more pics


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 15 2008, 04:42 AM~9698808
> *man the ASS on her is sensationable! I'll try and get some more pics
> *


*PLEASE DO...and if i'm in AZ ,beer is on me...

i can tell she is packing just from the pic..... *


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:46 PM~9696220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big pimpin!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Yah year GIxxer you got??? LOoks like the YOsh tri-oval pipe and if im not mistaken a shinko rear tire... witch means to me that you like speed lol... BTW the imp looks sick...them dark wheels set that shit off ...well done homie


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2007, 12:23 AM~9295133
> *Pics for those who requested them
> 
> 
> ...


man it came out nice ,,, love them colors


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

looks good just read the whole build up topic good job !


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

this topic is a motivation to all....great build big homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks to all


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sUP tRU dAWG!!!!!!!!

























:biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

nice car. get your damn jeans hemmed.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

sweet ride


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 25 2008, 01:04 PM~10252047
> *'sUP tRU dAWG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin on the pics Art Dawg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2008, 05:52 AM~10258258
> *good lookin on the pics Art Dawg!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! no problem Homie! Tru DAwg on the move.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

PUT SOME HEADERS ON THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

i'm working on it. I really feel like redoing the whole damn car really. Gotta step my game WAY up to fuck with these west coast cats


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 12 2008, 01:06 PM~10151754
> *thanks to all
> *


I bet you are glad you left the rust belt for the sun belt.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 09:08 AM~10484741
> *i'm working on it. I really feel like redoing the whole damn car really. Gotta step my game WAY up to fuck with these west coast cats
> *


I GOT THE HOOKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 23 2008, 10:10 AM~10484755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I work on my OWN shit!!, but prices are ALOT cheaper and work is easier to come by out here on the west side of the country. Back in the D, I built my shit myself cuz there weren't many shops around with reasonable prices.
Plus aint nothing like backing show material shit outta your own garage that YOU built!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I got the headers cheap fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 AM~10485161
> *Yes I am, I do miss my peeps back home though. Feels good to cruise in Jan and march!
> I work on my OWN shit!!, but prices are ALOT cheaper and work is easier to come by out here on the west side of the country. Back in the D, I built my shit myself cuz there weren't many shops around with reasonable prices.
> Plus aint nothing like backing show material shit outta your own garage that YOU built!</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THATS THE WAY I FEEL...


MUCH PROPS ON A SICK ASS IMPALA BRO.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 12:06 PM~10485161
> *I work on my OWN shit!!, but prices are ALOT cheaper and work is easier to come by out here on the west side of the country. Back in the D, I built my shit myself cuz there weren't many shops around with reasonable prices.
> Plus aint nothing like backing show material shit outta your own garage that YOU built!
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 02:06 PM~10485161
> *Yes I am, I do miss my peeps back home though. Feels good to cruise in Jan and march!
> I work on my OWN shit!!, but prices are ALOT cheaper and work is easier to come by out here on the west side of the country. Back in the D, I built my shit myself cuz there weren't many shops around with reasonable prices.
> Plus aint nothing like backing show material shit outta your own garage that YOU built!
> *


shits nice, but i swear didnt CADILLAC BOB build your shit.....and your frame was done by PITBULL.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

does it swing at all??????????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2008, 11:55 AM~10608543
> *shits nice, but i swear didnt CADILLAC BOB build your shit.....and your frame was done by PITBULL.
> *


LOL.......Always one in the crowd I tell ya. 
Naw homie! He help me out ALOT when I built that pink cutty. And helped me locate some parts, but If you go through my build up you'll see *ME *in *MY* garage working on *MY OWN *shit, wit the homie Anton's help, and couple other cats from time to time. Much props to my homie D here in AZ who also helped me out wit the makeover. But this car has always been worked on in MY garages.
And yes I bought a Pittbull frame from the Homie Brent..................Does that mean I didn't build my car?? Now I see you've been wrapping your frame yourself (at least I think that was you) and much props to you on that, but to me a frame is like a part, (an expensive one all be it, but never the less something you can buy already modified)
So there you have it............My shit is back yard built *EXCEPT* for my frame and paint job


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 19 2008, 11:36 AM~10686372
> *LOL.......Always one in the crowd I tell ya.
> Naw homie! He help me out ALOT when I built that pink cutty. And helped me locate some parts, but If you go through my build up you'll see ME in MY garage working on MY OWN shit, wit the homie Anton's help, and couple other cats from time to time. Much props to my homie D here in AZ who also helped me out wit the makeover. But this car has always been worked on in MY garages.
> And yes I bought a Pittbull frame from the Homie Brent..................Does that mean I didn't build my car?? Now I see you've been wrapping your frame yourself (at least I think that was you) and much props to you on that, but to me a frame is like a part, (an expensive one all be it, but never the less something you can buy already modified)
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 25 2008, 03:04 PM~10252047
> *'sUP tRU dAWG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the Big "M" :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice thread trudawg  but what happen to these girls' tittays?! Didnt they notice someone stole them?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 19 2008, 12:36 PM~10686372
> *LOL.......Always one in the crowd I tell ya.
> Naw homie! He help me out ALOT when I built that pink cutty. And helped me locate some parts, but If you go through my build up you'll see ME in MY garage working on MY OWN shit, wit the homie Anton's help, and couple other cats from time to time. Much props to my homie D here in AZ who also helped me out wit the makeover. But this car has always been worked on in MY garages.
> And yes I bought a Pittbull frame from the Homie Brent..................Does that mean I didn't build my car?? Now I see you've been wrapping your frame yourself (at least I think that was you) and much props to you on that, but to me a frame is like a part, (an expensive one all be it, but never the less something you can buy already modified)
> ...


:uh: :werd:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 19 2008, 11:50 AM~10687326
> *Nice thread trudawg    but what happen to these girls' tittays?! Didnt they notice someone stole them?
> 
> *



yea she do got some mosquito bumps don't she.......LOL


Now this one here got some JUGS :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 19 2008, 12:36 PM~10686372
> *LOL.......Always one in the crowd I tell ya.
> Naw homie! He help me out ALOT when I built that pink cutty. And helped me locate some parts, but If you go through my build up you'll see ME in MY garage working on MY OWN shit, wit the homie Anton's help, and couple other cats from time to time. Much props to my homie D here in AZ who also helped me out wit the makeover. But this car has always been worked on in MY garages.
> And yes I bought a Pittbull frame from the Homie Brent..................Does that mean I didn't build my car?? Now I see you've been wrapping your frame yourself (at least I think that was you) and much props to you on that, but to me a frame is like a part, (an expensive one all be it, but never the less something you can buy already modified)
> ...


welll c now much props to you for what you have done, but its not a 100% backyard built :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 21 2008, 10:55 AM~10703436
> *welll c now much props to you for what you have done, but its not a 100% backyard built :biggrin:
> *



100% :uh: 

like some motherfucker is gonna be CNC'ing their own pumps and formulating their own paint and shit. WTF. Whats the diff between buying a wrapped frame and buying an interior kit? Maybe he should take the engine apart to every nut and bearing so it'll all be "backyard built". I mean, how far does this shit go?

Whassup Tru?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10741339
> *100%  :uh:
> 
> like some motherfucker is gonna be CNC'ing their own pumps and formulating their own paint and shit.  WTF.  Whats the diff between buying a wrapped frame and buying an interior kit?  Maybe he should take the engine apart to every nut and bearing so it'll all be "backyard built".  I mean, how far does this shit go?
> ...


yeah maybe he should


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 21 2008, 10:55 AM~10703436
> *welll c now much props to you for what you have done, but its not a 100% backyard built :biggrin:
> *


wtf is nowadays :uh:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

lookin good doggy


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+May 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10741339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Backyard boogie himself!











My 99% back-yard built ride at a picnic this weekend......lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IT LOOKS BACKYARD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 10:04 AM~10745460
> *IT LOOKS BACKYARD!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


go pound sand niccuh!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn fuckers dont have a sense of humor anymore these days :scrutinize:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

lookin good ryan ...how u like it out there ?..u comin back to tha midwest?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@May 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10749264
> *lookin good ryan ...how u like it out there ?..u comin back to tha midwest?
> *


yea I'm coming back to visit! Aint no jobs back east!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 28 2008, 08:37 AM~10752687
> *yea I'm coming back to visit! Aint no jobs back east!
> *


x2 :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=322654&st=3420


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt nice build homie, i need to catch up


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2005, 05:35 PM~4384271
> *yea thats the plan, plus some wheels like these, and I think I should be alright
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SOME LIKE THEM FOR SALE..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

A bump for Tru......


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 24 2007, 03:23 PM~9295133
> *Pics for those who requested them
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride playboy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@May 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10749264
> *lookin good ryan ...how u like it out there ?..u comin back to tha midwest?
> *


nice avi :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrdellRobbie_@Dec 21 2008, 02:07 PM~12490584
> *nice ride playboy
> *


thanks homie!
Getting ready to chrome and polish all the trim, and a few touch ups


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 02:36 PM~12762082
> *thanks homie!
> Getting ready to chrome and polish all the trim, and a few touch ups
> *


No anodize?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Tru Im gonna have to start calling you Kaiser Sosay like on that movie (Usual Suspects) cuz I saw you at the show today & I was gonna walk up to talk to you when someone sent me a tex I looked down to read it for a few seconds, when I looked back up you were gone & I didnt see you the rest of the day. Im gonna meet you oneday homie but I did get a couple pics of the Impala looken good dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

It's for sale!! 17k or trade for a rag


----------

